# Info on threading your own pens



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

OK, so I'm interested in kicking my game up a bit.  Where do I find a how-to on doing threads?  Is there a trick to it?  I've tapped holes before, but I haven't used a die before.

Also, the HF tap and die sets are on sale- are they decent?  If so, I may pick on up and start experimenting.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 21, 2009)

If you want to go whole hog, this looks promising, though pricey.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the HF set and have had no problems with the quality.  The only drawback is that they are single start, not the multi start which are the type on the kits (less turn to close). For the 40$ or so, get it, try it ,see if you like it.  You will need a die holder for the tail stock, but that's not a big deal either, $30 or so.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> I have the HF set and have had no problems with the quality.  The only drawback is that they are single start, not the multi start which are the type on the kits (less turn to close). For the 40$ or so, get it, try it ,see if you like it.  You will need a die holder for the tail stock, but that's not a big deal either, $30 or so.



Where does one buy a die holder?  Does PSI or CUSA carry them?


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 21, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> Where does one buy a die holder?  Does PSI or CUSA carry them?



I got mine at the little machine shop (www.littlemachineshop.com).  Item #2314.  The Tap guide (#1963) is also a nifty little item that keeps pressure on the tap.


----------



## TomW (Sep 21, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> I got mine at the little machine shop (www.littlemachineshop.com). Item #2314. The Tap guide (#1963) is also a nifty little item that keeps pressure on the tap.


 
Cris,

I'm confused. How do you use this die holder?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool.  Am I right in assuming that you mount in the lathe, but turn the headstock by hand?


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 21, 2009)

The die holder fits in the tailstock, with the die tightened inside it.  The headstock has the tenon mounted, by collet or scroll chuck.  I hold the die holder and turn onto the tenon.  The holder itself is like a cylinder mounted on the 2MT and can slide in and out.


----------



## TomW (Sep 23, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> The die holder fits in the tailstock, with the die tightened inside it. The headstock has the tenon mounted, by collet or scroll chuck. I hold the die holder and turn onto the tenon. The holder itself is like a cylinder mounted on the 2MT and can slide in and out.


 
Thanks.  I missed the "slide in and out" part.  Makes more sense now.

Tom


----------

